# JIB card



## Karl_spark (Jan 14, 2015)

Hey, I'm new to the site. May sound a silly question but how do you go about getting your JIB card? I've been out my time for about 4 years but never actually got a JIB card. Is it as simple as filling out forms with copy's of your certs or do you need to do a course?


----------

